# Saalhausen 2010



## Sharkattack (24. März 2010)

*Saalhausen am 18. September 2010*
Saalhausen ist 2010 leider nicht bei der Trophy dabei... *DOCH*,                                                                                    zwar nicht mit Marathon, aber mit 
*einem 2-/3-Rennen* 
gerade um den Fun-Klasse Sportlern gerecht zu werden hat sich der Veranstalter Shark Attack in Saalhausen eine Ausweichmöglichkeit zum Marathon geschaffen. Der Marathon konnte ja leider auf Grund der Jagdsaison nicht durchgeführt werden. Daher soll in diesem Jahr ein 2-/3-Stunden-Rennen, ähnlich wie in Hagen stattfinden. Hauptbestandteil des Rennens ist die Cross-Country-Strecke, die einen Tag später als Bundesliga-Strecke fungieren wird. Es wird allerdings, nicht wie in Hagen zwei Rennen, nur ein Rennen stattfinden. Dementsprechend sind die Startplätze nur bedingt verfügbar. Maximal 300 Starter sollen auf die Piste geschickt werden. Um den Trophy-Teilnehmern den Start zu ermöglichen haben diese Vorrang. Nach dem ersten Rennen in Sundern-Hagen, dem Megasport-SKS-Marathon besteht ab dem *25. April* die Möglichkeit zur Anmeldung. Entweder über unser Anmeldecenter auf der Homepage oder unter T&V. Wer sich bis zum 9. Mai in der Trophy nicht angemeldet hat, kann evtl. Pech haben, denn ab dann werden auch Teilnehmer aufgenommen, die nicht an der Trophy teilnehmen. Also 2 Wochen Zeit zum überlegen.

Die Strecke im Detail: Der Start erfolgt wie bei Marathon über die B236 und führt dann durch Start/Ziel auf die eigentliche Strecke, dann geht´s vor dem Natur- und Erlebnisbad über zwei Wiesen auf einen Forstweg, der anschließend auf die CC-Strecke führt. Weieter geht´s links ab, durch einen Single-Trail (Sparkassen-Downhill) auf den Rückweg, Richtung Start/Ziel. Wieder über einen Single-Trail, leicht bergauf in Richtung Tracto-Downhill, daran vorbei und wieder abwärts über eine Wiese, weiter in Richtung Start/Ziel. Zu guter letzt geht´s durch das Bike-O-Drom, von wo es nur noch wenige Meter bis auf die Ziel-Gerade geht. Die Rundenlänge beträgt ca. 6km. Platz zum überholen gibt´s recht viel. Allerdings sollte man auf den Single-Trails ein wenig vorsichtig sein, denn dort geht´s mächtig bergab.

Für die Trophy 1 heißt es nach 2 Stunden Feierabend! Alle die, bis dort hin noch die Ziellinie durchfahren haben, dürfen ihre Runde noch zuende fahren. Der Rückstand wird aufaddiert und umgerechnet. Gleiches zählt für die Trophy 2 nach 3 Stunden. Wir hoffen, das jeder Teilnehmer seinen Spaß an diesem Ausweich-Rennen haben wird. 2011 wird wieder in Richtung Marathon geplant. 2010 geht´s leider nur so. Das 2-/3-h-Rennen ist nur für Fun-Klasse-Piloten gedacht.

*Anmeldestart am 25. April*

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme

Weitere Infos unter:

www.mtb-sharkattack.net


----------



## SBIKERC (3. September 2010)

so ich bin gemeldet
gibt es aktuelle News?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (3. September 2010)

Bin auch dabei! Wird garantiert lustig!


----------



## sokofriedhof (5. September 2010)

Hi,

bin auch dabei, nachdem ich meinen ersten marathon (Grafschaft) und heute erstes CC Rennen überlebt (und das auch garnicht soooo schlecht) habe,hab ich mehr als Blut geleckt und den schnöden WKlaufsport in Gedanken schon ByeBey gesagt.

Wird natürlich mein erstes Std. rennen, bin schon gespannt,

lg,

Chris


----------



## SBIKERC (6. September 2010)

^^Saalhausen wird so ein Zwischending wie Hagen, haste was von beiden dabei


----------



## Pif (6. September 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^Saalhausen wird so ein Zwischending wie Hagen, haste was von beiden dabei



Hast du genauere Informationen bezgl. der Strecke? Tactro Downhill soll ja umfahren werden wie ich gehört habe. Stimmt das wirklich?


----------



## SBIKERC (6. September 2010)

^^ich kenne nur die News/Angaben von der HP


----------



## M::::: (6. September 2010)

Startzeit 9.30 Uhr bei 2,5 h Anfahrt :kotz:
Hätt ich mir das vor der Anmeldung nur durch gelesen


----------



## SBIKERC (14. September 2010)

denke das wird eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht
und dann noch so fürh aufstehen


----------



## Pif (17. September 2010)

Weiß jemand, wie die Strecke aussieht morgen? Ist der Boden vor Ort sehr nass?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2010)

Wir Masters werden morgen ja schon bald Licht brauchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (17. September 2010)

^^der Start erfolgt doch für alle Klassen zur gleichen Zeit

aber trotzdem viel zu früh
weiß echt nicht wer sich das hat einfallen lassen
denke mal viele (ich auch) habe eine Anfahrt von gut 2 Stunden...da muss man dann schon um 5:30H aufstehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2010)

Ich darf um 16.45 Starten


----------



## Pif (17. September 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^der Start erfolgt doch für alle Klassen zur gleichen Zeit
> 
> aber trotzdem viel zu früh
> weiß echt nicht wer sich das hat einfallen lassen
> denke mal viele (ich auch) habe eine Anfahrt von gut 2 Stunden...da muss man dann schon um 5:30H aufstehen



Genau! Um 6.30 Uhr werde ich abgeholt :/ Ätzend. Ist doch auch voll Zuschauer unfreundlich und damit irgendwie auch wider dem eigentlich Konzept des 2/3-Stunden Rennens Marathons auf einem kleineren Rundkurs anzubieten. Was hätte gegen einen Start um 11 Uhr gesprochen? Saalhausen bleibt halt Trophy Problemkind


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. September 2010)

Mir geht`s nicht ander, Jungs. Da hab ich mal frei und dann kann ich nur ne halbe Stunde länger schlafen 

Na, ja. Aber wenns losgeht dann bin ich fit!


----------



## hefra (17. September 2010)

Die Startzeit resultiert wohl aus dem Bundesliga Programm...


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. September 2010)

War doch lustig heute! Wetter ok, Kondition ok, Strecke ok.

Vielen Dank an die beiden "Musik-Autos", die waren echt geil! 
Und an alle anderen natürlich!

Bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (18. September 2010)

Naja, die Musik am 'oberen' Auto war nicht wirklich mein Ding, und noch dazu hat man den blöden Zweitakter-Generator noch 100m weiter gerochen. Und 'falsche' Pokale gab es auch noch - hab jetzt einen '3. Platz Frauen' zu Hause stehen. 
Selbst schuld, wenn man das nicht gleich bei der Übergabe prüft 

Aber ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu, nette Veranstaltung, nette Strecke, gutes Wetter - hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Pif (19. September 2010)

wozibo schrieb:


> Naja, die Musik am 'oberen' Auto war nicht wirklich mein Ding, und noch dazu hat man den blöden Zweitakter-Generator noch 100m weiter gerochen.



Bei der Musik wird man es nie allen Recht machen können. Generell war dies aber schon eine sehr nette Sache.  



wozibo schrieb:


> Und 'falsche' Pokale gab es auch noch - hab jetzt einen '3. Platz Frauen' zu Hause stehen.



Du wurdest unmittelbar nach dem Ende der Siegerehrung noch gerufen, weil der Fehler bemerkt wurde. Hattest du wohl nicht mehr mitbekommen. Blöd gelaufen. 

Insgesamt fand ich die Veranstaltung echt super. Die Strecke hatte wirklich eine schöne Charakteristik. Hoffentlich wird das nächstes Jahr weiderholt, im Vergleich zum Marathon verlief doch alles reibungslos und super organisiert. Hinzu eine wesentlich anspruchsvollere Strecke und Spaß pur. 

Lobenswert auch die zeitnahe Siegerherung nach dem Rennen und die schnellen Streckenposten, während des Rennens.


----------



## 3radfahrer (19. September 2010)

Gibt es irgendwo Bilder oder Videos??? Standen ja genug Filmemacher da rum und haben ihren Job getan. Sportograf hat sich bei den paar fahren ja erst gar nicht blicken lassen. Lohnt sich wohl nicht, obwohl....

...bei den Preisen reichen ja schon drei fahrer auf der Strecke. Egal.


Ach ja und Ergebnisse hab ich auch noch keine. Vielleicht stimmt ja mein 9. Platz. Endlich mal nen Top ten Platz! Bin zufrieden!


----------



## apoptygma (19. September 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Bilder oder Videos??? Standen ja genug Filmemacher da rum und haben ihren Job getan. Sportograf hat sich bei den paar fahren ja erst gar nicht blicken lassen. Lohnt sich wohl nicht, obwohl....
> 
> ...bei den Preisen reichen ja schon drei fahrer auf der Strecke. Egal.
> 
> ...




Also ich habe nen Haufen Bilder und auch kurze Filmchen (ich war die Behämmerte mit dem Handy und den blonden Haaren)  aber ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Bilder wo hoch zu laden. Die Filmchen sind halt immer recht kurz, und auch ohne Ton.

@PIF
Ja, Du wurdest direkt danach noch ausgerufen....


----------



## Pif (19. September 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @PIF
> Ja, Du wurdest direkt danach noch ausgerufen....



Nicht ich, sondern der Herr mit dem falschen Pokal 

Die Ergebnisse sind seit gestern 17 Uhr auf time-and-voice.com online.


----------



## apoptygma (19. September 2010)

Pif schrieb:


> Nicht ich, sondern der Herr mit dem falschen Pokal
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind seit gestern 17 Uhr auf time-and-voice.com online.



Ach sorry, hatte ich grad den falschen Nick vorm "inneren" Auge.

Jap, Ergebnisse haben wir hier gestern auch schon gesichtet. "Meiner" is ja knapp an Platz 5. AK Sen1 vorbeigerutscht, aber ich hätte schon auf den Pokal geschaut, ob da alles richtig is ;-)


----------



## 3radfahrer (19. September 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> (ich war die Behämmerte mit dem Handy und den blonden Haaren)  QUOTE]
> 
> Hab dich glaube ich irgendwo unten aufm Rasen oder da an dem Dirt Parcour gesehen.
> 
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Bilder


----------



## apoptygma (19. September 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (ich war die Behämmerte mit dem Handy und den blonden Haaren)  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. September 2010)

Ich hoofe sehr das es 2011 wieder einen Marathon geben wird!!!


----------



## SBIKERC (20. September 2010)

fand die Veranstaltung gar net mal soo schlecht
war natürlich sehr früh und die Strecke mit den Wiesenanstieg und der Wurzelabfahrt waren für das Wetter nicht optimal, auch ein kompletter Apfel oder eine komplette Banane sind an einer Verpflegungsstelle nicht wirklich top
aber es hat mir Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich ziemlich versagt habe und kein einziges mal die Wurzelabfahrt von oben an gefahren bin
leider hat sich mein Sattel bei der Hälfte des Rennen so gut wie verabschiedert, die Klemmung am Gestell wurde immer lockerer (warum auch immer)
habe aber trotzdem die geilen Socken abgestaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (20. September 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> habe aber trotzdem die geilen Socken abgestaubt



Welche Socken? Hab ich was verpasst. War ein bisschen enttäuscht, das es kein Starterpaket, sondern nur nen Nudelgutschein gab. Irgendwie armselig.


----------



## SBIKERC (20. September 2010)

^^gabs bei der Siegerehrung

das Starterpaket war wirklich sehr dünn bzw. nicht vorhanden
zu den Nudeln gabs noch kostenlos Cola und Bier so viel du wolltest...ähnlich wie in Grafschaft


----------



## 3radfahrer (20. September 2010)

Oh man!!! Bier so viel ich wollte????  Waaaaaaarrruuuuuuuummmmm?

Ich hab von nix gewusst!


----------



## apoptygma (20. September 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^gabs bei der Siegerehrung
> 
> das Starterpaket war wirklich sehr dünn bzw. nicht vorhanden
> zu den Nudeln gabs noch kostenlos Cola und Bier so viel du wolltest...ähnlich wie in Grafschaft




Von Dir hab ich zwei Bilder vonner Siegerehrung. NIcht der Brüller (also nicht Sportografenlike) aber immerhin


----------



## SBIKERC (21. September 2010)

^^ja immer gerne
ich habe nur Bilder wo der Twer (der Sieger) fehlt da der Akku leer war
ich schicke dir mal eine PM


----------



## Peter88 (21. September 2010)

weiß wer ob es  irgendwo eine ergebnisliste oder Startliste (buli herren) im www gibt wo die startnr. mit aufgeführt werden.
suche nämlich den namen zu einer startnr.

Gruß
peter


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2010)

guckst du hier: http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/saalhausen/


----------



## Peter88 (21. September 2010)

super thx


----------



## Pif (21. September 2010)

Gibt es irgendwo schon Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sokofriedhof (26. September 2010)

Hi,

Vids und Fotos von der Bundesliga genug, aber zu den 2/3 h rennen hab ich nix gesehen, oder bin ich nur etwas blind?

lg,

Chris


----------



## redbyte (26. September 2010)

First of all:

*Ein 1a-Lob an die Saalhausener, gut organisiert, tolle Strecke, schnelle Siegerehrung, vielen Dank für eure Mühen!*

Die Strecke war deutlich schöner als der eher langweilige Marathon. Etwas Fahrtechnik darf es bei einem MTB-Rennen schon sein, Marathons mit Crosser-Strecken gibt es im Sauerland schon genug.

Ein explizites Lob noch an den *DJ am oberen Auto!
*
1. Runde: Rammstein - Du riechst so gut
2. Runde: RATM - Bullet In The Head
3. Runde: SOAD - Chop Suey
usw.usf.

Bei weitem die beste Musik ever bei einem MTB-Rennen!

Die geniale Musik hat mich glatt aufs Treppchen gepusht - ich stehe aber in keinerlei Beziehung zu dem Musik-Macher. ;-)

Ich freue mich schon auf ein 2/3h-Rennen in 2011


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

wie heisst denn das Lied was er oben ein paar mal gespielt hat? Ich hab es so ca. 4 mal gehört. War voll geil. Ist aber nicht auf der Liste vom vorschreiber! 

Wäre schön wenn mir einer das sagen könnte.

Ach ja. Ich meine nicht die Atzen! Das war irgendein Lieb was voll gerockt hat! 

MFG


----------

